# Basement Kitchen Vent



## John Baxter (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello,

I am planning to build a full size kitchen with vent out in my partially finished basement. Planning to use "Outside back exhaust" and I am having hard time finding code requirement on minimum height from ground level for the outside vent.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2018)

Welcome John

we are code junkies, working on the code twelve step program.


May not be a minimum??

How far will you be from your property line and neighbor's house?


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2018)

There are a few more well versed people on the site, give them a day or two to respond.

In the mean time look at M 1506.3, may be you r answer, depending on what residential code your city has adopted::


https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IRC2015/chapter-15-exhaust-systems


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 26, 2018)

Commercial kitchen is 10 ft above grade
 residential standard common sense we use is 12 inches above your average snow depth so our average is 6" so 18" is the minimum height above grade.


----------



## John Baxter (Feb 26, 2018)

cda said:


> Welcome John
> 
> we are code junkies, working on the code twelve step program.
> 
> ...



10 feet from property line and 20 feet from neighbor's house.


----------



## John Baxter (Feb 26, 2018)

cda said:


> There are a few more well versed people on the site, give them a day or two to respond.
> 
> In the mean time look at M 1506.3, may be you r answer, depending on what residential code your city has adopted::
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## cda (Feb 26, 2018)

John Baxter said:


> Thank you very much.




What Mtlogcabin said


----------



## John Baxter (Feb 27, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> Commercial kitchen is 10 ft above grade
> residential standard common sense we use is 12 inches above your average snow depth so our average is 6" so 18" is the minimum height above grade.


 Thank you for quick reply Mtlogcabin.


----------

